
Useful, yet Paranoid Java Programming Techniques - pplonski86
https://blog.jooq.org/2015/08/11/top-10-useful-yet-paranoid-java-programming-techniques/
======
sorokod
"It’s just never a bad idea to prevent the occasional NullPointerException by
putting the String literal on the left side of an equals() comparison"

In general I'd rather fail early and hard with a line number in the stack
trace indicating where exactly things went wrong.

